# Hello from Finland



## FabMrT (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello everybody.

Glad to join the forum. Just a short introduction about me. My backround is on playing guitar on pop/rock bands for about 15 years on a hobby level. Several years ago I started to get interested about composing music on more in depth level than just three chord pop/rock. I hardly could read notation and didnt really know anything about music theory. I studied by myself music theory to the point that I have basic understanding of 4-part writing and functional harmony. Last year I took Uni courses on jazz harmony / melody writing, and I am planning to take new courses on coming fall. Also I am trying to develope my really crappy piano skills.  outside composing I have recorded&mixed my on bands, plus some of my own stuff. I have also done few tracks for tv programs.

I am working on Logic pro with some VSL, EW play and Kontakt libraries.

Outside music my real profession is working on tv as an editor (well I do some other things as well), so if there any composers here who write for music libraries and want to have bit of insight regarding what kind of things editors/directors listen for when choosing music, ask away. 

Anyways, glad to be here and hopefully I learn lot from you guys!

Edit: And just wanted to say, that regarding programming VI's, I am beginner. Still trying to find good workflow on how to get the most realistic results with the libraries that I have. Very frustrated atm, but I guess that is part of the process. 

All the best,
Tommi a.k.a FabMrT


----------



## NoamL (Jun 16, 2018)

Welcome Tommi!


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi and welcome!

If you don't mind my asking, what part of Finland are you from?


----------



## FabMrT (Jun 16, 2018)

aaronventure said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what part of Finland are you from?



Thank you! 
I don't mind at all. I'm from Helsinki (southern Finland).


----------



## Tatu (Jun 16, 2018)

Terve!


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 16, 2018)

Morjensta ja tervetuloa!


----------



## FabMrT (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you everybody, and kiitoksia (och samma på svenska).


----------

